# Modulo lcd desconocido sin especificasiones sobre el controlador que usa



## ISAACTELLEZ (Nov 7, 2008)

alguien podria proporcioarme la hoja de datos del modulo lmg-162-stn. ya la busque pro toda la red y no la encuentro. creen que sea compatible con un modulo basado en un hitachi


----------



## Leon Elec (Nov 7, 2008)

No busque el datasheet por medio del nombre de la placa, si no por medio de CI que controla al display.

De seguro hay dos, tenés que buscar el datasheet del CI que se comunica con el exterior. EL más conocido es el HD44780

Lo puedes buscar en all datasheet


----------



## babiruso (Feb 3, 2009)

Debes tomar el LMG-162-STN con los contactos hacia arriba, asi que el cristal quedará en la parte inferior del módulo. los pines se numeran del 1 al 14 de izquierda a derecha: 1.-Vss, 2.-Vcc, 3.- Contraste, 4.-RS, 5.- R/W, 6.-E, 7-14.-D0-D7..Ahora si, ubica cualquier LCD de 16x2 baja su data sheet y aprende su uso y configuración. Este en especial tiene 2 lineas donde la primera comienza en 84-hex y la segunda en C4-hex (no en 80 hex y C0 hex como todos los demas)...Saludos....


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 4, 2009)

Probrá con un sencillo ejemplo en C o en ASM para un lcd con controlador hitachi 44780, para que en lcd muestre por ejemplo "hola". Si el LCD no te marca nada es que lo más problable es que ese no sea su controlador.


----------



## balamcin (Nov 13, 2009)

La configuración que dice babiruso es la correcta, deben ver el LCD con los pines hacia arriba y van numerados del 1 al 14 de izquierda a derecha, adjunto una imagen para la conexión del lcd, la imagen no corresponde con el lcd lmg-162-stn es sólo representativa, pero es así como deben de conectarlo, también adjunto una carpeta en .zip donde encuentran un programa hecho en picC compiler, el programa se llama DISPLAY, está compilado, pueden quemar el .HEX directamente al pic, también viene una simulación hecha en proteus, lo hice utilizando el pic 16f877a pero es posible hacerlo con el 16f84a u otro, solo hay que tener en cuenta la utilización de los pines A1,A2 y A3 del puerto A, A1 se conecta a RS, A2 se conecta a RW y A3 se conecta a E del display, y se usa también el puerto B, B0 se conecta a D0, B1 a D1, B2 a D2....etc, hasta B7 a D7 del display. En la simulación vienen esas conexiones para el pic16f877a. Espero les sirva de ayuda, el código que adjunto para el pic se puede modificar para usar otros puertos, solo habrá que cambiar los pines que se usarán, la inicialización es general. Espero les sirva, saludos.


----------



## LORD KSPER (Feb 1, 2010)

Saludos

una preguntita, Todos los lcd tienen la misma configuracion de pines y el mismo orden??, 

acabo de adquirir uno de un fax sharp que estaba destinado a la basura, en la placa viene serigrafiado: F2631SC-31 y en el integrado: KS0066F00 Sharp

he buscao la hoja de datos y nada

Gracias de antemano


----------



## mggsoft (May 15, 2010)

hola la verdad ya estoy desesper
ado al grado que fui a conseguir otro lcd y precisamente me encontre con el que mencionan aqui lo curioso es que segun lo que me dijeron no corresponden las patas a lo que ustedes dicen y tengo miedo de quemar el lcd
espero poder adjuntar la foto del que compre y que me aclaren por que segun la hojita que me dieron viendolo de frente con los pines abajo de izq a dereca estarian el 1 al 14 y segun la hoja 1 es contraste 2 es 5v 3 gnd del 4 al 11 es D7 al D0 12 es E 13 R/W y 14 es RS y no tienes como el que ponen proteccion de metal se ve el cristal directo

espero se adjuntara la imagen este es mi lcd asi dice  lmg-162-stn porfa ayudenme


----------



## balamcin (May 15, 2010)

ola mggsoft, el display que muestras en la imagen corresponde con el lmg-162-stn, no hay problema alguno, sólo que lo tienes que ver al revés, te adjunto tu misma imagen con el número de los pines como deben de ser, luego, ya he subido la conexión de este display, sólo chécalo un poquito más arriba...

Pues bien, te mando una librería que hace uso del puerto b del pic para manejar el lcd configurado a 4 bits, esta librería está hecha en c para pic, si por ahí tienes el pic c compiler no te dará ningún problema, espero te sirva, cualquier duda sólo pregunta...te adjunto también en el zip la imagen de cómo conectarías el display usando la librería que te envío.


----------



## electronicsharp (Jul 3, 2010)

Hola Amigos:
Yo tengo el mismo problema con este display, alguien me podria decir cuales son los comandos y si tienen alguna hoja de datos.
Tambien les comento k estoy trabajando con un HCS08 de Freescale y le configuro los pines segun me dicen por aca pero no funciona 
Ojala y me puedan ayudar


----------



## rhcpintado (Ago 6, 2010)

Conecte el LMG-162-STN como dijo babiruso y el display no hizo nada, mi programa ya lo cheque y esta bien, de hecho ya lo habia probado con otro dizplay similar y funciono bien.

Balamcin, en el archiv que adjuntaste viene una imagen del lmg-162-stn, tiene otro tipo de coneccion a como habias dicho antes, cual es la verdadera y sies esa, donde esta RS, R/W, E?


----------



## balamcin (Ago 7, 2010)

Aqui adjunto nuevamente la conexión del lcd lmg-162-stn...también dentro del archivo comprimido se encuentran dos carpetas donde podrás encontrar los archivos .hex tanto para el pic16f877a y el pic16f84a (que siento que son los más usados o al menos conocidos por muchos) para que prueben el lcd, únicamente verán una cadena de texto de prueba en el lcd...también viene la simulación en proteus para ambos pics...espero sirva de ayuda y puedan hacerlo funcionar...cualquier cosa pregunten nuevamente...saludos ...por cierto...el oscilador para que funcionen los pics están configurados para trabajar con un cristal de 4 Mhz, si necesitas un .hex para una frecuencia específica sólo pregunta.


----------



## rhcpintado (Ago 7, 2010)

gracias.... otra cosa, yo estoy usando el 16f877 y el compilador mikroc, el compilador ya trae funciones para manejar el lcd, y tambien ya tengo mi programa. tengo que modificar mi programa o que?


----------



## balamcin (Ago 7, 2010)

Quizá está mal conectado el lcd...lo que pasa es que yo manejo pic c Compiler...y la librería que uso para el lcd está configurada con esas conexiones...conexiones más conexiones menos lo importante es conectarlo de acuerdo a la librería que usas...si te es posible sube la librería que usas junto con tu programa...¿pero si te sirvió con el .hex que te pasé? ¿si muestra el texto el lcd?


----------



## transformadormx (Ago 27, 2010)

Adquiri un lcd LMG-162-STN casio y el asm es el de pablin del termostato y este lcd presenta los digitos recorridos a la izquierda en lugar de decir TEMPERATURA dice ERATURA solamente el pic que utilise es un 16f876.
Quisiera saver si alguno me pudiera orientar cual es el problema ya que lo he probado con otro tipo de display y trabaja perfecto solo con este tipo de lcd se recorren los dijitos.
Los datos que bienen en el display son los siguientes.
Lista de comandos:
254.1     Inicializa LCD
254.1     Borrar display
254.8     Oculta display
254.12   Restaura display
254.14   Activa cursor 
254.16   Mueve cursor a la izquierda
254.20   Mueve cursor a la derecha
254.132  Mueve a la linea 1, posicion 1
254.133  Mueve a la linea 1, posicion 2
254.196  Mueve a la linea 2, posicion 1
254.197  Mueve a la linea 2, posicion 2
254.24   Funcion scroll

Lineas
HEX=84/DECIMAL=132
HEX=C4/DECIMAL=196

Nota:
Para inicializar el lcd hay que mandar una orden 254.1 seguido de una pausa de 100ms al inicio del programa, de lo contrario los programas no funcionaran correctamente.
Ejemplo:
Pausa de 500 ms
Comando 254.1 para inicializar el lcd
Pausa de 100 ms
Comando 254.1 para limpiar display.
Adjunto el asm de pablin que estoy utilizando si alguien pudiera decirme como modificar el asm para ver todo bien en el display se lo agradeceria.


----------



## mcpiebot (Ago 27, 2010)

Esos displays son "genéricos" del tipo "chip on glass" el controlador es diferente a los que regularmente usamos en lcds de mediana y buena calidad, lo que me he fijado es que cambian las direcciones de las posiciones por lo que hay que estarle buscando, yo en lo particular prefiero comprar una lcd un poco mas cara pero que me de menos problemas.

Saludos!


----------



## transformadormx (Ago 27, 2010)

Si esta bien pero resulta que las cosas faciles cualquiera las hace incluso yo, por eso compre este display en especial para darle segumiento al problema y es una satisfacion cuando te queda algo del cual batallaste.
Pero se respeta la opinion.
Solo quiero saver que direcciones debo de modificar en el asm puesto que de pics y ensamblador no se nada, pero quiero aprender por eso estoy terco con ese display.
Un saludo.


----------



## mcpiebot (Ago 27, 2010)

Modifica los comandos que corresponden a los renglones. Es cosa de buscarle en inclusive, recuerdo que cuando la use, en lugar de empezar a escribir desde la dirección 0x00 escribía a partir de la 0x02.

De ahí en fuera no recuerdo, ya que como usamos las pantallas para producción y/o venta preferimos no modificar los códigos que ya tenemos hechos, por eso casi no la ocupamos.

Saludos!


----------



## antonioacosta096 (Oct 21, 2016)

Hola buenos días, soy nuevo en este tema pero también tengo problemas con el LCD, el asunto es que solo deseo mostrar un texto y me posiciono en 0x80, pero el mensaje lo divide después de 0x89, y lo muestra invertido del otro lado de la pantalla como se muestra a continuación.

Adjunto el código, aunque esta en ensamblador para un Atmega8535(AVR). De antemano muchas gracias y quizá el código pueda estar mal, como lo comento soy nuevo en esto. NOTA: Estoy utilizando AVRStudio 4 como IDE.


----------

